# Death comes to the city



## Jimmy

Some new pics of my revised layout. I added some buildings. Enjoy!


----------



## tjcruiser

What do you dream about at night ?!?


----------



## RichardAJensen

Wasn't there an option in the old Sim City games, where you could have monsters attack the city? That's what this reminds me of.


----------



## sawgunner

hehehe now if i could only do that in HO!!!


----------



## xrunner

Love this -

Cook, Books, and Hyde Tax accountants. :laugh:


----------



## Southern

That is just pain sick. Just the thought of someone taking an axe to a Vett makes my skin crawl. Other than that I like it.


----------



## wolfeinmane

tjcruiser said:


> What do you dream about at night ?!?


ditto!


----------



## sawgunner

Southern said:


> That is just pain sick. Just the thought of someone taking an axe to a Vett makes my skin crawl. Other than that I like it.


 LOL Especially a Z06!!!


----------



## joed2323

this is just awesomeness haha

looks like you have some walkers in there also:thumbsup: the walking dead comes to a layout near you....


----------



## steam chaser

Bet you could rent a trailer pretty cheap in that park,If you could stay alive to pay the rent would be another story. Ha Ha !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flyboy2610

Call these guys at BR-549. They'll help you out.


----------



## trainguru

Oh the agony, this is all messed up!


----------



## Southern

flyboy2610 said:


> Call these guys at BR-549. They'll help you out.


what? are they used car sales men? 
we wonder how many of y'all why we asked?:laugh:


----------



## New Berlin RR

lol nlove the dinos...i guess I should put a few in my train yard keep a few guard dinos around and stop the people that vandalize trains....


----------



## T-Man

Aside from the great dinosaurs it reminds me of a bad zombie movie.


----------



## T-Man

Southern said:


> what? are they used car sales men?
> we wonder how many of y'all why we asked?:laugh:


I have seen that picture on the net. I have a coworker to whom I presented a copy of this picture to. He was infested with squirrels and reducing their population on a daily basis. Only to find out his neighbor was feeding them!


----------



## Jimmy




----------



## xrunner

I was wondering how a model railroader could have so much death on the layout and not have any blood on the tracks, but I saw the last pic - bravo!


----------



## sawgunner

Find a rotatory snow plow and toss some figures through it!!


----------



## Carl

With all due respect......this is "SICK".


----------



## New Berlin RR

so thats where my pet tiger went.....you know the tricaratops was a plant eater right?


----------



## Jimmy

No, the "tricaratops" is a fictitious made up creature that scientists say lived like 80 billion years ago or something crazy like there would be anyway for us to know that. But sure they say it's a plant eater like there would be anyway to know that even if it WAS real. In my world it eats people, that's much more interesting. All I have to do is call myself a "scientist" and create a "thesis" that says whatever I want. It's easy anyone can do it!


----------



## NIMT

Love It!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## swiggy

no jimmy.........think u got that one wrong..........dragons=fiction (we never found dragon bones or fossils)
triceratops=fact http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triceratops


----------



## Jimmy

swiggy said:


> no jimmy.........think u got that one wrong..........dragons=fiction (we never found dragon bones or fossils)
> triceratops=fact http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triceratops



You feel free to believe that. Maybe someday I'll dig up a bunch of bones arrange them how I want to and say it's a Choo Choo Sauras Rex and it looked looked like this, and ate this, and lived this many years, and died of this.:laugh:


----------



## swiggy

jimmy, you were a few billion years off. they started their reign about 230 MILLION years ago and lasted 135 MILLION years (boy, we think we've been here for a long time, :laugh
here, this link will help you: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dinosaur


----------



## xrunner

Jimmy said:


> No, the "tricaratops" is a fictitious made up creature that scientists say lived like 80 billion years ago or something crazy like there would be anyway for us to know that.


Hey Jimmy - how old do you think the Earth is?


----------



## Jimmy

xrunner said:


> Hey Jimmy - how old do you think the Earth is?


I have no idea because it was here before me and there is no documentation on it as there was no way of recording anything when it was presumably created. Let's please not start the evolution and religion discussion because that's what this stuff always turns into when people don't agree about these subjects. This is a model train forum.


----------



## xrunner

Jimmy said:


> I have no idea because it was here before me and there is no documentation on it as there was no way of recording anything when it was presumably created. Let's please not start the evolution and religion discussion because that's what this stuff always turns into when people don't agree about these subjects. This is a model train forum.


I'm just following up on what you were saying Jimmy. I wasn't the one to start going off on dates and ages.


----------



## swiggy

if you remember jimmy, YOU started with the age thing when you mentioned 80 BILLION years so.........................I think you started this

arguing with a creationist is like playing chess with a pigeon, it just knocks the pieces all over, then flies back to its flock and claims victory:laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

OK guys, I think religion and politics are not fair game, those discussions always end badly. Don't get me started on politics, I'll get booted from the sheriff's office. 

Let's get back to trains, though I'm not sure there were many 80 billion years ago here, or even 8 million.


----------



## swiggy

sorry peeps, especially jimmy (cultural anthropologist here). the detail on the limbs is AMAZING, though slightly morbid


----------



## Smokinapankake

Funny stuff here. 
Leave the guy alone. It's HIS railroad, HIS version of reality, and HIS entertainment only. 
Besides, its model trains fer pete's sake. Its not like he's out brainwashing people and using them to carry out his wicked master plan....


----------



## tooter

I think Jimmy's layout needs graffiti... :laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

choo choo said:


> I think Jimmy's layout needs graffiti... :laugh:


----------



## xrunner

gunrunnerjohn said:


>


LOL- here we go ...


----------



## Big Ed

choo choo said:


> I think Jimmy's layout needs graffiti... :laugh:




Either that or add blood and guts oozing from the buildings, they look too clean for Slaughter City. 

How about a Blood Lake?









This one is for real in TEXAS.
It is Google it.


----------



## Jimmy

gunrunnerjohn said:


>












I got this so far but that's it!! I do plan to make my own on some bulidings


----------



## Jimmy

big ed said:


> Either that or add blood and guts oozing from the buildings, they look too clean for Slaughter City.
> 
> How about a Blood Lake?
> 
> 
> View attachment 19281
> 
> This one is for real in TEXAS.


That is a good idea indeed!!


----------



## sawgunner

i'm still pulling for the bodies through a rotary snow plow!!


----------



## Big Ed

Need a sacrificial rock too.


----------



## xrunner

Boy, there are several comments I really, _really_ want to make right now. So far I'm able to resist but I can't guarantee how much longer I can do it.


----------



## sawgunner

xrunner said:


> Boy, there are several comments I really, _really_ want to make right now. So far I'm able to resist but I can't guarantee how much longer I can do it.


*


Do It!!!!!* LOL


----------



## New Berlin RR

xrunner said:


> LOL- here we go ...


...again....LOL...


----------



## Jimmy

sawgunner said:


> i'm still pulling for the bodies through a rotary snow plow!!


I actually just went to the hobby store today to get one but no luck. MTH has not made one in several years they told me. There are a few on ebay. I have to get one!


----------



## tooter

I'd name your city *Chicago*. 
Last weekend more people were murdered there than in Afghanistan.


----------



## xrunner

I ... don't ... know ... how ... much ...longer ... I .. can ... hold ... off ...


----------



## sawgunner

xrunner said:


> I ... don't ... know ... how ... much ...longer ... I .. can ... hold ... off ...



BOOM goes the dynamite!! oh lookie there we made more dismembered corpses


----------



## New Berlin RR

The dinos are out....call in the nukes!!!!


----------



## xrunner




----------



## Jimmy

xrunner said:


>



OMG Love Love it!!! I am the biggest Alien fan in the whole world!!!


----------



## xrunner

Jimmy said:


> OMG Love Love it!!! I am the biggest Alien fan in the whole world!!!


Oh really? Then have an alien train -


----------



## Jimmy

xrunner said:


> Oh really? Then have an alien train -


Most awesome train ever!


----------



## dablaze

80 million years ago...you would run steam engines then right?

Craig


----------



## rogruth

Jimmy said:


> Some new pics of my revised layout. I added some buildings. Enjoy!


Jimmy I really like your use of fun and sense of humor on your layout.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Grbauc

you know the first picture of the car by itself left me wondering but after seeing your layout I love it.. Quentin Tarantino would love it to..
Putting the picture in context with the layout makes it awesome..


----------



## ns300

*Axe to a vette!!!!!*



Southern said:


> That is just pain sick. Just the thought of someone taking an axe to a Vett makes my skin crawl. Other than that I like it.


 So I'm not the only one that thinks that!! :laugh:

(corvette racing is fun)


----------



## HardcoreABN

I like to think he is defending the 'vette....


----------



## wsorfan4003

Haha let him axe a mustang.


----------



## Fighterpilot

Do you have bad dreams at night? Thoughts of harming yourself or others? Seek help my friend..


----------



## tankist

Wow, that was quite a carnage that I missed this summer. That theme is not common on layouts for sure.


----------



## blindndead

Huge fan of your work!


----------



## Patrick1544

Where are Freddie and Jason?


----------



## sjm9911

:thumbsup:u Ok I didn't read the whole thread today, I've commented on previous threads. 
I love it, it's totally fun! I know people criticize you but just do what you like, it's creative and who doesn't like dinosaurs and carnage! It's great!


----------



## rogruth

Fun is IMHO the most important part of any hobby.


----------



## callmeIshmael2

This may not be cheaper than good therapy...


----------



## VegasN

Some people are just too damn uptight. I love it!! I want to start a zombie/post apocalyptic layout. However, there is a very fine line between cool horror, and just unnecessary grossness on Vettes.


----------



## thedoc

When I took over the hobby shop there was a small layout with a couple of cowboys leading a T-Rex back to the ranch with a couple of lassos. 

A friend of mine smoked himself to death several years ago, and I wanted to build a passenger train as the smokers special. I was going to install smoke units in HO scale passenger cars and let them fill the cars with smoke, so that you couldn't see anything inside. Did anyone see the movie "Scary Movie", I was thinking of the scene when the car pulled up and the inside was so full of smoke that you couldn't see anything inside till the driver rolled the window down and leaned out to ask if he could help. 

Another idea I saw in an old magazine was to put a smoke unit in a diner and fill it with bacon grease, then when the car went past people would get the smell of bacon cooking from the diner. That is one of the more recognizable aromas of food cooking.


----------



## fcwilt

You've got me a little worried about your state of mind.


----------



## thedoc

fcwilt said:


> You've got me a little worried about your state of mind.


Me too.


----------



## VegasN

I am not sure if this is a good thing for me or not......but I get it! I am with you 100%! I am, if truth be told, intently watching for ideas to steal or inspiration for my zombie layout I am starting.

I need a good name for my "dead" town........


----------



## sjm9911

Lol, the town has to be named serenity!


----------



## VegasN

That actually is a very Steven Kingish name for a town such as this.....Serenity is at the top of the list now.


----------



## ExONRcarman

dino's, track, mayhem...... didn't Jurassic park do this? the trucks ran on tracks right? hhmmm.... not a bad idea, my boy will love it! 

This is a great layout man! hope you have continued it.


----------



## A&NRR

This is actually refreshing in a tormented way. I always thought the main focus of our hobby is to have fun. I love the alien space ship, Very creative and you didn't harm the layout while doing so. I love it but don't think I'll accept an invitation to go camping with you. :lol_hitting:


----------



## VegasN

Oh contraire....camping with him might be quite an adventure. One never knows what mythological creatures, or urban legends we would encounter.


----------



## A&NRR

Maybe we can get a room at the bates motel. I do have a HO scale kit of the bates motel from Polar Lights. Just saving it for the right spot on my layout. I'm thinking in the corner amongst the deep East Texas woods. 
I do love the "death of a city scenes". It's different and definitely outside the box.


----------



## VegasN

The Bates Motel would be hella cool! Would love to see that.


----------



## A&NRR

Don't know if it's still available, I got mine from round2models.com in the Polar Lights model section. Haven't built mine yet, the original plan was to have it at the edge of town as an old run down shut down boarded up "house of pleasure and sin" if you know what I mean.


VegasN said:


> The Bates Motel would be hella cool! Would love to see that.


----------



## VegasN

No, not sure what you mean by "pleasure and sin". I live in Vegas, we know no such things.


----------



## A&NRR

LOL, it'd be a tribute to the Chicken Ranch over in La Grange, Texas.


----------



## ExONRcarman

VegasN said:


> No, not sure what you mean by "pleasure and sin". I live in Vegas, we know no such things.


HA! Thats so true! been there twice, had to wash my eyeballs repeatedly!


----------



## RonthePirate

How about "Perdition"?


----------



## A&NRR

Ok now your using big ten dollar words that's above my Texas public school education. 
No offense given and no offense taken, just poking fun here.


----------



## VegasN

Just remember, what happens in Vegas...........ends up on youtube...........and child support court.......


By the way, did I miss, or did you ever say what the name of your dangerous town was?


----------

